# Offered tracker, didn't accept. Options?



## Old Jim (12 Mar 2014)

Shot in the dark here.
  I was offered a tracker mortgage but didn't accept, stupidly in hindsight. Would it be worth my while asking about getting it now or would they just laugh at me?


----------



## emeralds (12 Mar 2014)

I'd say that would be a no. When was it offered to you?


----------



## peteb (12 Mar 2014)

I'm sure they'd enjoy the giggle if you were to ring them.  Trackers are now unavailable so they arent going to so yes.


----------



## WizardDr (12 Mar 2014)

@old jim - depends on what you were offered. Devil in detail.

For example - on a tracker and then did something else - you could still have possibility.

These cases come down to detail - you have given very scant details but the way you have written it, most of us would assume no, and we might be wrong.


----------

